# Good Times Bad Times - tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Another great lesson! Thanks!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

really appreciate you checking it out! hope all is good your way, your friend, dale.


----------

